# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Tutorial per UBUNTU ne shqip

## ermaks2000

Ju lutem nese dikush prej jush ka njohuri se ku mund te gjej tutorial  ne shqip per UBUNTU sepse dua ta provoj .
Shume kohe perdor Windows-in por dua te kaloj ne Linux dhe sipas asaj qe kam lexuar , Ubuntu qenka me i preferuar per fillestare por edhe neper shkolla .
U jam mirenjohes qe me pare .
Te fala te gjitheve .
Help!!!

----------


## Kinezi

sa do te te thoja alblinux.org por qenke atje online  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## altiX

> Ju lutem nese dikush prej jush ka njohuri se ku mund te gjej tutorial  ne shqip per UBUNTU sepse dua ta provoj .
> Shume kohe perdor Windows-in por dua te kaloj ne Linux dhe sipas asaj qe kam lexuar , Ubuntu qenka me i preferuar per fillestare por edhe neper shkolla .
> U jam mirenjohes qe me pare .
> Te fala te gjitheve .
> Help!!!


Te Web-faqja e mëposhtme:

http://www.linux-shqip.de.vu/

*...Aty te Komandat është një Video Tutorial i shkurtër në shqip!*

----------


## rachi

cuna a di njri si te konfigurosh wireless card, une kam broadcom max wireless card ne compaq pressario V5000 laptop dhe ubuntu 5.01.
flmnderit
rachi

----------


## helios

http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/

ose  Ndiswrapper

----------

